# Dead leuc =(



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

This is the second Leuc in the group I've lost since I had bought the group a year ago. They seem healthy although they are very shy, and bit on the heavy side. There is no obvious reason why either of them died (the last one was about 3 or 4 months ago). The frog looked like he was just crawling along when he died =/ 

I've had one aurotania die the same way, its rather frustrating b/c I don't know what happened. If a frog wastes away and doesnt eat or drowns or gets desicated at least I have a clue as to what I did wrong.

*sigh*


-Tad


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2004)

ARRGh, I found a vet that would do a necropsy for $105. 

ouch.

*sigh*

is this reasonable?

-Tad


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Tad,
Sorry to hear about your loss. I'm sure you looked at the big picture by now but have you done anything different? Added something? Cleaned outside or inside of the tank? Fed something? Anything different?
Just a thought and trying to help.
Mike
Doing my paramedic thing for frogs instead of humans


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I decided to pay for the necropsy, I'd hate to maybe lose any more frogs. Hopefully I find out what the problem is and can keep it from happening to any of my other frogs =/

-Tad


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Dr. Frye will do a necropsy on a frog for $75, but the overnight shipping might make up the difference.

http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Heh, now they want 313 dollars for a necropsy, wtf? or 35$ for a pine box burial. I mean I love my frogs but the lady started describing some sorta "pine country burial service" and I'm sorry thats just freaking silly. 

I'm kinda pissed/annoyed now, If they just would have been straight with me to begin with I would have gone elsewhere.

-Tad


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I would definitely get a fecal done on the remaining frogs, just to be sure your other frogs dont have anything.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm working on having that done.


-Tad


----------

